# Ladies . . .



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Let's talk about summer 2017 fashions and the newest trends.  To start, I've been noticing that the body suit (either short sleeves or spaghetti straps) seem to be making a come back.  They are in several popular stores. 

Also, there are the one piece shorts jumper outfit (romper).


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

Not fer me, hon. Would look darling on you, though.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

They iz so cutie pie when they iz so young un's.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

The "cold shoulder" shirts are also in fashion this summer.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

That is cute too. I do that to my tshirts, lol. 

Let me see if I can find my style in a pic I find on google. Gimmee a few mins.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Not fer me, hon. Would look darling on you, though.



Long dresses with a high slit are also in.  This might be something that is more to your liking, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, that was easy!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not fer me, hon. Would look darling on you, though.
> ...


Now that is cute! Yes, I would wear something like that. IF I ever went anywhere, lol. More like this:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

Oooh..I want this one!! And the jewelry too!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well, that was easy!



Really cute!  I've seen a lot of Capri leggings around too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


>



Love those colors.  So summery!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

I only wear opals and turquoise now if I wear jewelry at all. But I am in need of some summer dresses. Maybe shopping this weekend at this quaint boho shop I found here in town


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Also, the hippie shirts are back in!  Hippie shirts are everywhere!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I only wear opals and turquoise now if I wear jewelry at all. But I am in need of some summer dresses. Maybe shopping this weekend at this quaint boho shop I found here in town



Oh nice!  You found a store that you like!  Good news!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I love that!  Very colorful, and I like how the top part is fitted.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

What will make this summer so great is....my hair is now long enough to cover my breast that is missing! Finally! Took almost 5 friggin years to get that long again!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> What will make this summer so great is....my hair is now long enough to cover my breast that is missing! Finally! Took almost 5 friggin years to get that long again!!



You should definitely buy yourself some new outfits.  You deserve it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Now for shoes, I've noticed that ballet slippers are everywhere.  I'm not too crazy about this trend.  I took ballet and had to wear ballet slippers and I hated those ugly things.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Now these are shoes I will wear!    I actually have a pair of red ones very similar to these.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Kat ???  Your input please, Kat.    What will you be wearing this summer?  What are some of your favorite "hottest" styles for 2017?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welll since I am going to be living where I am going to be living...I won't be wearing much...LOL I liked a lot that has been posted, but some, not so much.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> Welll since I am going to be living where I am going to be living...I won't be wearing much...LOL I liked a lot that has been posted, but some, not so much.



Well, I'm not crazy about those colors.


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)

What colors???


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2017)

Kat said:


> What colors???



Oh those are better!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

Earthtones!

When ya get older, showing a lot of flesh is not a good idea, lol


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

And..I don't want to buy too much because I don't know where I will be. Mountains..or beach. Hopefully the latter.

Shoes. I wear flip flops. Can't do heels any more, or enclosed shoes unless they are Uggs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a dress almost just like this but the material is different and I have red shoes the same color that are almost like the ones I posted above.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

One thing I will miss about winter is boots!  I love my boots, and I love the ankle booties too and bootie socks.  I'm going to have to start looking at some sandals though.  So far, I haven't seen any that I've been really impressed with.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> And..I don't want to buy too much because I don't know where I will be. Mountains..or beach. Hopefully the latter.
> 
> Shoes. I wear flip flops. Can't do heels any more, or enclosed shoes unless they are Uggs.



I'm a short (or petite) girl, so I need to have my heels!


----------



## Onyx (Mar 30, 2017)

I just changed my sexual identity. What do you think?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Oooh..I want this one!! And the jewelry too!



I saw some necklaces the other day that looked like ancient Egyptian necklaces.  While they were really kind of cool, I probably wouldn't wear them.  They are a bit too much for me.  They even had some at Walmart!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> I just changed my sexual identity. What do you think?



Nice booties.    I need that color.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not fer me, hon. Would look darling on you, though.
> ...



Gosh, that dress is SO pretty.  I don't usually wear long dresses (unless the occasion calls for it), but I really love that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

The T Shirt dress is in too.  I have a black one that is kind of like this.  Mine is nicer though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a jersey dress like this too.  These are SO comfortable.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd like to have one like that, but middle length. Like I said...older gals need to hide things.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

I had jersey long skirts, knitted long vests over tank tops. Earthtones. But..they all went to the thrift store when we moved. I have to refurbish..once I know where I am going to be once into deep summer. Don't wanna wear beachwear in the mountains....skeeters!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I love this.  I will miss sweater dresses too.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 30, 2017)

None of my business, and feel free to ignore me, but are all women's fashions just suitable for anorexic women? Where are the ladies with a few curves?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I like these shoes.  I've been looking everywhere for a pair of navy blue shoes that I like, but either I don't like them or they are too expensive.  I'm going out shopping again next Thursday and will continue my search.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> None of my business, and feel free to ignore me, but are all women's fashions just suitable for anorexic women? Where are the ladies with a few curves?



Well, some of the models are skinny.  That's not what we're talking about though.  We are talking about the clothes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> None of my business, and feel free to ignore me, but are all women's fashions just suitable for anorexic women? Where are the ladies with a few curves?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > None of my business, and feel free to ignore me, but are all women's fashions just suitable for anorexic women? Where are the ladies with a few curves?



That emoticon cracks me up!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

I want this one too!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh shit. I want this one as well!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I've been seeing a lot of sandals like this.  Meh, can't say that I'm crazy about them.


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not fer me, hon. Would look darling on you, though.
> ...


I don't know how much Gracie likes it, but I love it !!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Oh shit. I want this one as well!!



Love it, but I can't understand how people can walk around with the skirt on the ground like that.   It looks pretty but not very practical.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Love these!  LOVE!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit. I want this one as well!!
> ...


Ya hitch it up, missy!!! lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I've been seeing a lot of sandals like this.  Meh, can't say that I'm crazy about them.


Nope. Not for me. Just plain ol cheap flipflops.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh great, something else to have to carry around.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


>



My mother loves those.  She has a million of them, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I love these too!  Why don't I see any of these when I'm out looking for them, and I've even looked online.  Look at how cute those are!  I love the little bow detail on the back.  I love little details like that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

What do you think of these?  Gracie, Kat, ladies?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Heading out now, but will post some more tomorrow maybe.    Night!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

They make my feet hurt looking at them. Actually, my eyes as well. Yuck. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> They make my feet hurt looking at them. Actually, my eyes as well. Yuck. Sorry.



I know.  I was just joking.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

As far as hair styles go, I think straightening your hair is going to be out and a more natural "beachy" wavy look will be the in thing this summer.  







There are several hair care products that can help you attain this look, such as this line of products from Redken.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Highlights are IN whether you are blonde or brunette!  Love this look below.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

For nails, a "nude" type color is in this year.  Also, some bright colors, like orange!  Orange nail polish?  Hell yeah!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)

Blue is is good for ChrisL

I hate to admit this, but my girly cousin made me read this thing on face shapes, hairlines, and skin tone and clothes colors a long time ago.

As I wear camo shorts and a blue shirt.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Blue is is good for ChrisL
> 
> I hate to admit this, but my girly cousin made me read this thing on face shapes, hairlines, and skin tone and clothes colors a long time ago.
> 
> As I wear camo shorts and a blue shirt.



I'd have to see a picture of you before I could pick out an outfit for you!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie, the Bohemian look is actually in this summer.  There are a lot of variations of the "hippie chick" look too!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

For those of us who have curly/wavy hair that gets frizzy during the humid weather of summer, I would highly recommend Moroccanoil.  Their products are just amazing.  Pricey though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know about you all, but I prefer to put creams in my hair rather than gels or mousses.  This stuff is really great.  






And another great product which was specifically designed for people with curly hair is DevaCurl.  






The offer shampoos that are "low poo" or "no poo" (no jokes please - ).

The lather is what opens up the hair cuticles which, in turn, causes frizzy hair.  Therefore, DevaCurl has shampoos that either only have a little bit of lather or no lather at all.  Now, a lot of people have a psychological issue with this, feeling that if there is no lather then the hair is not getting clean. It is cleaning the hair though.    It's kind of like washing your hair with conditioner.  Several manufacturers carry shampoos with low or little lather and that is what you should look for.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> The "cold shoulder" shirts are also in fashion this summer.


I really like this!! But I don't know if this dress looks good on me


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

An important thing to keep in mind if you have curly hair is that you should use GENTLE cleansers.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The "cold shoulder" shirts are also in fashion this summer.
> ...



Go to the store and try one on!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The "cold shoulder" shirts are also in fashion this summer.
> ...



It's actually a "skort" (shorts underneath)  .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Shorts with embroidery or lacy type accents are also going to be popular this summer.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hi Chris! 
I didn't know the proper name was skort!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Now you know!


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know about you all, but I prefer to put creams in my hair rather than gels or mousses.  This stuff is really great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer to put this thing in my hair called "shampoo".


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Unfortunately THESE are also making a come back.  I never liked these ripped looking cut off shorts.  I think they are ugly.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you all, but I prefer to put creams in my hair rather than gels or mousses.  This stuff is really great.
> ...



Well, so as to not leave out you poor guys.    There are more and more products coming out for men every day!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Paul Mitchell has a product line for men as well, and yes even shampoo with the "poo" in it!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'll be aight. So...when's the return to tube tops and parachute pink n purple short shorts? 

What am i going to use to wash pollen out of my hair? Oh yeah, Suave shampoo and conditioner in 1.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



And roller skates?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why not?  Healthier than iPhones.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Ahem . . . tacky!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I meant Urethane-wheel ones.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyways, about hair care products, there really is a big difference between professional salon quality products and something you might pick up at Walmart for $5.  Most of the cheap hair care products are just stripping your hair of essential oils and nutrients.  While you might be able to find something that works for you, a lot of them are just damaging to your hair and loaded with unnecessary chemicals too.  There is a reason why professional salons don't use Pantene in your hair!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Suave??  Good grief!    You haven't listened to a THING I've said or any of my beauty tips!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



All dat beauty stuff ain't for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You know you want to look beautiful!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2017)

I was doing spring....ok summer


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2017)

Suave. Works great on my hair and I like it. I also use apple cider vinegar as a rinse. And for deep conditioning, I use coconut oil I get at the super market.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie, the Bohemian look is actually in this summer.  There are a lot of variations of the "hippie chick" look too!


I love this...but I would want it mid calf.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2017)

drifter said:


> I was doing spring....ok summer



I've never been much of a fan of the overalls look.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing spring....ok summer
> ...



I  love it and it's comfortable in the summer.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I've seen some in the stores, so they are coming back into style.  I still won't wear them though.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Apr 11, 2017)

Are mini-skirts in this year?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Are mini-skirts in this year?



Mini skirts are always in style.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)

This dress is cute


----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

drifter said:


>



You are supposed to wear a shirt under that though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

drifter said:


>



Pretty.  I never wear long dresses.


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

I tried on a dress the other almost exactly like the one on the right.  It looked awesome, but I was like where am I going to wear this?  Too fancy to work or to go out around here.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Unless you are alone with your boyfriend


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I think a gray lace or silk cami would look really cute under that.


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)

I have these!  They are really cute.  They are shorts but look like a skirt.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2017)

I got a couple of new little summer dresses today and a pair of Capri pants, a new white bag (I LOVE it SO much! )  A blue shirt too, and two pairs of red earrings.  I needed some red earrings.  Oh, and a denim skirt too.  A cute little bell shaped denim skirt with pink flowers embroidered on the sides.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I got a couple of new little summer dresses today and a pair of Capri pants, a new white bag (I LOVE it SO much! )  A blue shirt too, and two pairs of red earrings.  I needed some red earrings.  Oh, and a denim skirt too.  A cute little bell shaped denim skirt with pink flowers embroidered on the sides.



Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I got a couple of new little summer dresses today and a pair of Capri pants, a new white bag (I LOVE it SO much! )  A blue shirt too, and two pairs of red earrings.  I needed some red earrings.  Oh, and a denim skirt too.  A cute little bell shaped denim skirt with pink flowers embroidered on the sides.
> ...



Well, I had the day off so I decided to go shopping with a friend of mine and have some lunch too, so it was a very good day.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2017)

I tried on a dress like this, which looked cute on the hanger, but yuck!  I hated it on me!  I felt like I was wearing a curtain.


----------

